

US download speed average of 2.3 5mbps, Finland 21.7 mbps, and Japan 63.6 mbps - soundsop
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/08/us-and-californ.html

======
Ras_
Something has to be wrong here. 2 mbps, not 22 mbps average download speed
would be very near to reality in Finland. 512k is lowest DSL here and DSLs up
to 8mbps form the vast majority of Finland's broadband connections. DSL speeds
10mbps to 30mbps are available, but quite rare (>50$ a month).

More data: In January 2007 broadband penetration of Finnish households was 53%
and 96% had the availability to have one.

According to Finnish operators, 2 mbps broadband is the most common one (info
at the site of Finnish Ministry of Transport and Communications). I call
bullshit.

~~~
mdasen
Everyone in the states seems to lament the amount of broadband we have access
to. Frankly, I don't even see it as a last mile issue. I have a 20Mbps
connection (via RCN) - and I know I'm getting full speed because anytime I
download from MIT, I get speeds above 2MB/sec. However, I never see those
speeds from the rest of the web because the other end doesn't have the
capacity.

Am I the only one that finds their connection speed is more a function of
server capacity on the other end than their last mile connection?

